# Army Forward Surgical Team (FST)



## VFlutter (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone have personal experience or information about FSTs? How close to the front line are these teams operating? Do they station out of FOBs or do they go anywhere? They also have Airborne FSTs, does that mean they would deploy with an Airborne unit as part of the unit or just when needed?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 19, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Does anyone have personal experience or information about FSTs? How close to the front line are these teams operating? Do they station out of FOBs or do they go anywhere? They also have Airborne FSTs, does that mean they would deploy with an Airborne unit as part of the unit or just when needed?



These will always be on a FOB, but that's often close to the action. If it can land a helicopter, it can support an FST. (Remember, there is no front). 

In a conventional war, FSTs are by doctrine with the combat trains, a few miles back (out of easy artillery range).

Airborne FSTs do both of the above. In practice, it's just a different patch, Airborne doesn't drop into real combat.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I need to go talk to an army recruiter. My eventual goal is the army CRNA program which you can enter as a civilian and get commissioned or you can apply after one year of active duty if enlisted. So I am not sure if I will be better served getting ICU experience as a civilian then applying or joining as a nurse and serving a year (not sure if you can get into a FST as a new grad but I wouldn't think so). But I think the army makes you serve 1 year med/surg before letting you have a critical care designation


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 22, 2012)

Dont fall for the enlisted thing, its at the convenience of your unit. Commission straight in.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Dont fall for the enlisted thing, its at the convenience of your unit. Commission straight in.



While I've never been in the military myself, I can't stress this statement enough. Seen a couple friends and family members get hosed by it and they are still dealing with trying to get where they wanted to be and were "promised" by their recruiter. 

Anything you get from a recruiter as far as promises or assignments needs to be in writing. 

Hence why I made it nearly all the way through MEPS and ended up telling my recruiter to take me home when my medical Hx vetoed me from the PJ pipeline.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 22, 2012)

NVRob said:


> While I've never been in the military myself, I can't stress this statement enough. Seen a couple friends and family members get hosed by it and they are still dealing with trying to get where they wanted to be and were "promised" by their recruiter.
> 
> Anything you get from a recruiter as far as promises or assignments needs to be in writing.
> 
> Hence why I made it nearly all the way through MEPS and ended up telling my recruiter to take me home when my medical Hx vetoed me from the PJ pipeline.



If it's not on paper from MEPS, it doesn't exist. Make damned sure it's in your service contract, because it's difficult (usually impossible) to make changes.


----------



## Ace 227 (Nov 23, 2012)

+1 for what RocketMedic said.  If you want to commission, commission.  Going enlisted first is a deathtrap.  You may never make it to OCS.  When you commission straight your "MOS" will be 09S and you will go to a regular BCT site, gain some of the "enlisted" experience and then you will go to OCS at Benning.  DEFINITELY a better route then whatever Green to Gold program they may be pitching at you...  

P.s. don't ever believe them if they say there aren't any job openings in a certain field at this time.  Either wait a month and check again or find another recruiter.


----------

